#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Chumphon - Mu Ko Chumphon National Park

## dirtydog

*Mu Ko Chumphon National Park*

*Chumphon*

* General Information*

The Chumphon area is popular with Bangkok residents as it is the Gulfs nearest southern diving destination offering a wide selection of attractions, both natural and man-made, including spectacular beaches, over 40 perme-able-limestone islands, picturesque landscapes featuring waterfalls, caves and holy shrines. The other main islands in the group are; Ko NgamYai (east Cliff Rocks, Ko means island), Ko Ngam Noi , Ko Kalok , Ko Thalu , Ko Lak Ngam , Ko Samet , Ko Mattra, Ko Maphrao , Ko Lak Raet, Ko Lawa, Ko Kula , Ko Rang Ka Chiu , Ko Klaep , and Ko Khram.




Some parts of the park are included several hills eg. Khao Phongphang, Khao Bo Kha and Khao Chom Hiang where the highest peak located at the elevation of 255 m above MSL. Mu Ko Chumphon National Park covers a total area of 317 sq.kms. It also covers 70 km of the coast which includes sandy beach and mud flat. The park is relatively close to Chumphon town located 30 kms east in Hat Sai Ri.

* Flora and Fauna*

Chumphon Islands National Park has a lot of fertile and diversified natural resources which is very important in the term of genetic sources of wildlifes and knowledge for studying and research.

Beach forest: This forest type is characteristic of the more exposed beachfronts around the coast of Thailand and is dominated by Casurina tree (Casuarina equisetifolia), Terminalia catappa and Derris indica etc.. Due to the severe waterstress occurring above the beach zone the tree density and total species diversity in beach forest is low when compared to other forest types. This forest type has a moderately rich bird fauna.




Limestone forest: occurs on the exposed cliff faces and in the very shallow soils on top of the limestone hills and in most of the islands. Most of the plants found here are small and highly adapted to survive in this severe environment which is lack of nutrient and water. The dominant species are Ficus sp., Dracaena loureiri and Euphibia antiquorum etc..

Mangrove forest: Mangrove forest is an evergreen forest type. It is restricted to the area where freshwater and seawater mix and where the land meets the sea. It can not survive in pure freshwater or pure seawater. This forest type occurs in sheltered locations such as the mouth of streams and rivers flowing into the sea and especially in estuaries. This forest type provides good habitat for young aquatic fauna as a nursing ground, reduce hazard from strong wind and big wave, filtering pollutants in the water and also habitat for many kinds of animals e.g. crab-eating macaque, monitor lizards, birds, mollusk, fish etc. The common species found here are Rhizophora apiculata, R. mucronata, Bruguiera cylindrica, B. parviflora and Ceriop tagal etc..




*Wild Animals*

Because of the varieties of terrain in the Chumphon Islands National Park such as mangrove forest, mountains, islands, caves, beaches and sea, let us find many kinds of animals in each area, the important ones are varieties of sea birds such as Ardeidae, Laridae, Black-headed Ibis, Swifts, etc. Varieties of reptiles such as Indiam or Bengal monitor, Water Monitor, Reticulated Python, Siamese hawks bill turtle, Green turtle and Sea Snake. Varieties of mammal animals such as Macaca irus, Flying fox, dophing, whale, and sea cow, etc. Most of coral reef that found here are hard corals such as staghorn coral, hump coral, soft coral, covered coral, and this place we can find the highest volume of black coral which are the animal in sea fan class in Thailand. Moreover we can find the whale sharks which are the biggest fish in the world here.

----------

